# ~Advantage Multi~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Had a chat with my vet today about his thoughts on Advantage Multi.
He says that at the moment it is the most successful preventative.
I use it and don't have any ill effects from it, but I brought up that
I know someone whose dog possibly had a bad reaction to it. He said
that if it did and the owner had enough details then they could complain
to the company and the company would LOVE it. Why, I asked. He says
that for them it is "cheap research". He says that even if they end up
forking up 2000$ to the owner of the dog, it is still cheap for them, and
they can continue working on their research, which they apparently do
nonstop. He said with a lot of confidence that Advantage Multi is the top
treatment at the moment. He says Sentinel was great, but now that they
are closed there isn't really a great "pill form" preventative for now that he
knows is successful(Sentinel and Interceptor are both made by Novartis, so
are both closing doors). So best thing to do now is use the topical treatment.
He did say there is a NEW pill preventative on the market, but it is brand new
so he does not know much about it's success. I unfortunately can not recall
the name of it. Anyways, I always ask a million questions when I see him, so I
thought I would share what was said with you guys, since so many of us feel
lost without Interceptor and Sentinel. As for me, I bought Advantage Multi,
as I always do for the warmer months. And we did the heartworm tests today
which tested negative. It was the Snap 4D, they test for 4 things at once,
heartworm, lyme disease, Anaplasma phagocytophilum and Ehrlichia canis. 
Got results in just a couple minutes, no microscope needed. I'm not sure if
this information is interesting to anyone, but I thought I'd share. 

Hope you girls are all well!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I use HeartGuard Plus and Advantage II. Are either one of them closing their doors? My crew had their tests done in Feb. and it all came out great.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think so Mandi, not that I know of.

ps: Thumbs up on the tests!!!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

LS - I will see if I can contact Advantage and let them know about Mimi.

Again, the vet was not sure that her reaction was to the treatment, but
I know that right now I can reach down and touch her where the treatment
was applied and she will whine and go hide. ( Of course she is a bit whiny 
to begin with but still )


I hope all of your babies do well with it!!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Wait....my vet said Sentinel wasn't going anywhere! -pouts- What the HECK will I do now?! Lacey's never been on heartworm preventative and I *just* gave her her first dose of it this month. I have 5 more months worth of it. *panicking*


----------

